# Knitted hat--My Bohus Experiment Hat--FREE for Christmas!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Here is my new hat pattern I am offering it for FREE as a Christmas gift as a thank you to all my dear KP friends whom I have laughed with, cried with, and loved this year!

This fun to knit hat started out as an experiment in the Bohus Stitch knitting! It knits up quickly and is very warm. You can use up some of your leftover yards of yarn for the different stripes and the Bohus stitch. The main color will take less than 100 yards. The hat features easy ribbing, then a pretty simple stripe pattern, then in the center is the Bohus pattern stitch which incorporates color and purl stitches to add texture. You only use 2 colors at a time in any row. You finish with a repeat of the stripe pattern then, it is decreased to the top! There--you are done!

The hat can be sized to fit babies, and small, medium or large heads by the weight of the yarn used, and the stitch count used. I am not giving finished measurements because there are so many variables to try.

Needles and notions; A set of double pointed needles to work top decreasing area, and circular needles to work the hats main body. If using-- fingering weight yarn use size 5 needle; sport weight yarn use size 6 needles; and worsted weight yarn use size 7 needles. Yarn needle to weave in ends.

Yarn color choices100 yards of Main colordark turquoise, and about 30 yards each of red, gold, and royal blue yarn for striping and Bohus sequences. Use either--fingering, sport or worsted weight yarns. The heavier the yarn the less stitches you need to fit and the lighter the yarn the more stitches you will need.

I have the pattern available for free on Craftsy and Ravelry. (But on Etsy --the only one that charges a fee--it is for .20cents. Their minimum charge--I guess they don't allow free things!)

Here is the link to Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-bohus-experiment-hat

FREE--FREE--FREE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How very nice and generous of you to offer this lovely hat for free! And Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Well, hi there!!

Thanks for the pattern - love the colour choices in your one


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute hat and model! Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I have several of your scarf patterns and I love them. Thanks for this one. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you. Keep designing, your patterns are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you Molly for your kind and generous offer. It is a bright & colourful hat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Merry Christmas! Here is my new hat pattern I am offering it for FREE as a Christmas gift as a thank you to all my dear KP friends whom I have laughed with, cried with, and loved this year!
> 
> This fun to knit hat started out as an experiment in the Bohus Stitch knitting! It knits up quickly and is very warm. You can use up some of your leftover yards of yarn for the different stripes and the Bohus stitch. The main color will take less than 100 yards. The hat features easy ribbing, then a pretty simple stripe pattern, then in the center is the Bohus pattern stitch which incorporates color and purl stitches to add texture. You only use 2 colors at a time in any row. You finish with a repeat of the stripe pattern then, it is decreased to the top! There--you are done!
> 
> ...


Thank you! Merry Christmas


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have several of your scarf patterns and I love them. Thanks for this one. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you. Keep designing, your patterns are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

What a wonderful Christmas gift! Love the colorful design!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, beautiful hat!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ladysjaan (Dec 3, 2013)

thank you enjoy the festive season


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. 
Merry Christmas
Hugs and God bless


----------



## jsklarsk (Dec 11, 2012)

You are very special! God Bless! Thank you!


----------



## jWilli (Dec 4, 2011)

Love this hat! Very clever. Merry Christmas. 
Looking for a knit pattern using two strands of yarn to knit.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

It not only looks attractive, it looks Soft, Warm, Cozy. Thank you for sharing. Keep designing. MERRY CHRISTMAS to You also. mw


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, that's really nice!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your wonderful Christmas gift !
Happy holidays to you !


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! I will definitely make this. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much your hat is lovely. I wish you a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Molly, thank you for the Christmas present! This one's for me!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very interesting hat! I love the colors you chose and thank you for the pattern. I really like your patterns!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Hope you have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for this wonderful gift! I love it!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so very much for this gift ! We wish you a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year ! Let all of your best wishes come true and no more sorrow !


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, beautiful hat.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

looking good.


----------



## smokey2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Such a great colorful hat IT IS! Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

